# Sony Vegas Pro 8 - wmv/avi files glitch!



## Strahm (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, I have a movie that's approx. 1 hr 40 min, and it's about 5 GB. I think because the file size is so huge, that is the reason why it acts strangely. You see, when I use it in Sony Vegas, it will almost always go back or forward a frame or two when I use transitions and such, causing it to seem really glitchy. It's proven to be quite a problem, but no matter what I do, whether it's re-ripping, converting, etc. it still has the same issue.

If anyone has had the same problem with large avi/wmv files in Vegas, and fixed it, please help me. :sigh:

By the way, if anyone needs to see it for themselves to know what I'm talking about, it's quite prominent in a music video that I had uploaded to YouTube about a month ago: YouTube - Punisher: War Zone :: Broken Bones 



Sx


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

If you're thinking file size is a factor, you can do a test.
Open the AVI file with virtualdub (http://www.virtualdub.org). Move the time at the bottom to where you want to start. Click edit, set selection start. Move the time to where you want to end (not too far away, because you want a file not too big), and click edit, set selection end. Then click video, direct stream copy (so it doesn't recompress). Then file, save as AVI. Now try your transition on the smaller AVI (hopefully it'll be less than 400MB), and see if you're still seeing the same kind of problems.


----------



## Strahm (Sep 13, 2009)

I have a feeling that it's probably not the file size, since after converting it to a smaller size, around 1.5 GB, and it still reacted strangely when I used a transition. It got all pixely during it, so much that one couldn't even tell if it was actually a transition or not. :sigh:


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

Try cutting it down to 300 MB or less for a more conclusive result.
It could be a decoder problem. What are the specs of the source file? (container, video codec, audio codec)
What decoder do you have installed for it?
Does the problem appear (on the original file) when playing back the file in Windows Media Player or other players?

If you also get the effect in WMP: If you have time, open the file in gspot (warning: gspot will attempt to scan the whole file, so it could take a while - try it on the 200 MB chunk rather than the 5GB one). See what it reports for codecs and container. Also try the buttons at the bottom where it says M/S audio/video (the 1, 2, 3). See the list of filters and codecs used to render the file.


----------



## Strahm (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm too damn tired to do all of the technical stuff right now, so I'll have to get to that tomorrow. 

But I _do_ know that the problem only occurs when I do any sort of editing with it. If I watch it in a player or something (Or even in my editor), it's totally fine. But the second I add a transition, it messes up.


----------

